# Egyptian Costume Class Ideas?????????



## EbonyLover4Ever (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a show coming up in two weeks and I need to throw together a horses Egyptian costume. Mine is ready. Not a mummy or anything like that, but like a horse Cleopatra would ride to patrol her kingdom. (I'm going to be Cleopatra.) Last year I was an Indian and Ebony was painted to be an Indian war horse. I am going to make a blanket out of "gold" with tassels on it but I need more than that. Thank you!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Have gold tassles hanging all the way along your reins. Buy some of that horse glitter/sparkly stuff for her hooves, mane and tail. Buy a few rubber snakes and incorporate that in your costume somehow (you have one draped around your neck, attach one or two to your tack) (Remember that is supposedly how cleopatra died, suicide by snakebite).
Does that help?


----------



## EbonyLover4Ever (Jun 28, 2010)

Any other ideas?


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

The blanket with the gold tassels is a good start. You could also try the feathers that go on the poll.










If you are going for a historical look, I think your costume will have to be the most convincing part. Try a google image search for inspiration. 

If you're going for more of a caricature, then the other poster had good ideas. You could also try dressing up the blanket with hieroglyphics


----------



## EbonyLover4Ever (Jun 28, 2010)

That is a great idea! Thanks!


----------

